# Many had in the last few weeks bad news.. here something that will cheer you up!!



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

In the last few weeks, I notice many people here (including me) having lots 
of bad luck...

Hope this cheer you up a bit... I hope..


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Much better than a normal _Muppets_ video Kermit, Miss Piggy, and the like are overrated


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I just bought season 1,2 and 3 of the Muppet show and just watch the first 2 episodes. I was 7 years again... good times.. 

was sad to learn the vid I posted was cut from the dvd...


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Actually have had some bad luck. Father just passed away at the age of 57. This video is cute. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Actually have had some bad luck. Father just passed away at the age of 57. This video is cute. Thanks for posting.



I'm so sorry to hear that. I wish you all the best in this difficult time for you!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Aww so sorry to hear that your Father passed away at such a young age. My Dad also passed away at the age of 57. Take care and he will always be in your heart and around you!

Osenator thank you for posting this and bringing a smile to me today! It was greatly needed and I am glad to know that I am not alone with things not looking up.......thanks! That clip was awesome classic Vincent Price and ya just gotta love those muppets.......now how does one make those ghosts! I know FCG lol!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

obsessedjack, hoping you have a strong support system to help you through this! That's a very hard thing, losing your Dad. I know what you're going through, and I don't like that you have to. I'm sorry, man.


That video is pure awesome, osenator! Why in the world would they have cut it?! The dummies!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*My "Flash-Back"*

If I "was seven again" , I would be looking at the radio dial and Jimmie Hensen wouldn't be born yet! (probably?)
That "Radio dial was on a floor radio(Piece of "furniture") with incredible speakers and "Inner Sanctum" came to my imagination over those sound waves, which I think penetrated the mind much more deeply than any mere "snowy" black& white moving image on a flickering glass tube ever did.


----------

